# Making Bed "sheets" for potty training



## VannaMae85 (Feb 9, 2011)

Since I am finding myself crate training for the time being, I have started to try to make little "bedsheets" for Vanna's crate bed. The first one started out as a cotton version of a snuggle sack, but she has skipped the desire to snuggle in it, and one night I used it tucked in the bed, in case of an accident. It works wonders! I was able to spot-clean the bed instead of throwing the whole thing in the wash. I want to make a million more!!!! However I have a few questions for the more craftily-inclined.

What should I line it with? I want to do some kind of plastic lining (such as the kind they use for baby mattresses) but dont know exactly what its called. I am going to have the outside as flannel or thick jersey knit. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

They sell plastic on big rollers in the fabric store, so I'm sure they have the type of material used on baby sheets or mattresses. The people working there should be able to tell you exactly what its called or suggest something if you say what you're making. Also place mats might work since sheets for our dogs are so small. I've been using old king size pillow cases doubled over lol. Oh! You could probably get a potty training type sheet from a store and make a lot of little ones out of it too.


----------



## VannaMae85 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thats a good idea, I bet I could find some kind of holey crib-mattress one at Goodwill or Salvation Army. I have also thought of just using a yard of the plastic used to cover a tablecloth...how difficult would that be to sew though?


----------



## karluurb (Aug 3, 2011)

I really like the concept shared by you.


----------



## Heatheryou (Oct 2, 2008)

There is a very soft plastic used for cloth diaper covers, that would work well. I dont remember the name of it. But you could google and find out. A company called Bum Genius uses it.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

She pees in her bed in her crate?


----------



## cchipman (Oct 7, 2010)

I believe what you want you are describing is PUL. You can find it at JoAnns and maybe other fabric stores. It is a kind of fabric with a thin layer of something (I don't know the technical term) that makes it waterproof. This is what people use when they make home-made baby diapers, and I use it on my boy's belly bands.


----------

